# COOL FLOUNDER SETUP



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_For all you floundering people out there. I saw this on a recent visited web site from some tower guys out of Texas. Pretty cool set up. I wish that I would have built it. Just thought I would share the photo._


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

shouldnt have any problem being able to see!!! that sure is a LOT of light!!!! thanks for the :takephoto


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't usually like to give a "thumbs up" for any business on a public forum. Having said that ....Tim is the man for your design and welding needs. He is also intresting to talk to about design work, and has all the tools to do the job. :bowdown


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Hope the Guy isnt Gigging near an Airport may get hit by an Plane trying to land.

Looks like a Charter Giggers workboat. 

I see the light isee the Light Isee the light


----------

